# Dip Net????



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a nice big dip net for under 50 bux?I got my last one years ago at a yard sale and it has run its course.I cant find one for less than 70ish


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dude I dont know where you are buying dipnets for $50 unless its top of the line equipment..... but if you check local retail stores (meijer) they have both catfish/striper and salmon nets...... and check with local paylakes..... they usually carry a good line of big cat supplies


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> dude I dont know where you are buying dipnets for $50 unless its top of the line equipment.


 I don't know what or where your buying, but it's extremely tough to find a good catfish net for less that $50. Top of the line is $150-$200. 
If the handle and hoop are still good, you can just get replacement netting. Jan's Netcraft has them, as do other places. There are some nets on EBay, but I don't know what size your looking for. Most on there are on the small side for flatheads.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea.My net is in shambles,there not much thats gonna fix it.And I dont wanna get some cheapo frabill net from meijers so I'm prolly just gonna have to shell out the money for a new Ego net or something.Thanks for the help though.


M.Magis said:


> I don't know what or where your buying, but it's extremely tough to find a good catfish net for less that $50. Top of the line is $150-$200.
> If the handle and hoop are still good, you can just get replacement netting. Jan's Netcraft has them, as do other places. There are some nets on EBay, but I don't know what size your looking for. Most on there are on the small side for flatheads.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A catfish sized Frabill net will run you anywhere from $100-$170. I wouldn't call that cheap, but you won't find it at Meijers either. Every once in a while there's a good deal on a quality salmon or musky net on Ebay, but not often.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I meant a little "snap at the handle netting a 10 lber" aluminum jobs that meijers around here sell.I know any net worthy of a big Shovelhead is gonna be worth some coin.Sorry for the misunderstanding.


M.Magis said:


> A catfish sized Frabill net will run you anywhere from $100-$170. I wouldn't call that cheap, but you won't find it at Meijers either. Every once in a while there's a good deal on a quality salmon or musky net on Ebay, but not often.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I won an EGO at the COCC torneys at the begining of the year and LOVE it. I thought it retailed for like 30-40$ Check this link http://stores.ebay.com/Adventure-Products_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm . I have a large and its netted 20# fish with no Problem.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Steelwolve said:


> I won an EGO at the COCC torneys at the begining of the year and LOVE it. I thought it retailed for like 30-40$ Check this link http://stores.ebay.com/Adventure-Products_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm . I have a large and its netted 20# fish with no Problem.


I'm not trying to sound unnappreciative but those Ego larges are too small for me.I'm not worried about netting a 20#.I would like to find an Ego X-Large but I cant find any,I think they are about 45 or 50 bux.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

E-bay net

Looks like the right size--E-bay


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

katfish said:


> E-bay net
> 
> Looks like the right size--E-bay


That aluminum one looks great.Thanks man!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The Ego nets are good. I like them. If they make what you are looking for, you'll find it on their web site.
http://www.adventureproducts.com/fishing.htm


----------

